# Keepcup lid taste



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Anybody else noticed a strange taste with their keepcup lid? For me It's bad enough to make it pretty much unusable with the lid


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I guess it's amplified as you don't get any smell of coffee - which affects taste perception as well. I have 3 of them and never use them.

I like Contigo, but I prefer to drink cooler coffee, which doesn't work well with the concept of vacuum flasks!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I don't know whether this is linked but I have always felt that my Keepcup retains odours from the drinks and detergents used.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

This was the response from keepcup-

We recently had an issue with the supply of overmold (the inner seal) material on our lids, and an alternative product was used for a short period of time.

Firstly, although this material has an initial plastic smell, please be assured that this product is compliant with worldwide global food safe regulations, is BPA free and has been independently lab tested by KeepCup.


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

Using my Keepcup regularly (one with the cork band on) - no issues with it affecting taste.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

RoA19 said:


> Using my Keepcup regularly (one with the cork band on) - no issues with it affecting taste.


Looks like it's to do with the temporary change, girl in John Lewis said it's not the first return


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

My keep cup at work has been heavily "seasoned" ......no chance of any plastic taste lol


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I get a bit of odour from my keep cup.

Frank Green is another alternative where there is meant to be no odour / taste from the cup


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

jj-x-ray said:


> My keep cup at work has been heavily "seasoned" ......no chance of any plastic taste lol


Honestly it's horrible! They told me to take it back and they will send one from the newer stock out for free so pretty happy with that


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

It's a good idea and it's gaining traction....I think the world is finally waking up to the sheer scale of coffee cup waste and how poorly they recycle.

My workplace has a notional target of achieving 50% sales of coffee using reusable cups..... currently around 16%

It's a start


----------

